# Stanley Royd Hospital. Wakefield.



## Silent Hill (May 18, 2012)

I must admit to having a passionate nature where Asylums are concerned. It must stem from my younger days when my aunt worked on the isolation wards at the former Storthes Hall Asylum on the outskirts of my home town of Huddersfield. I remember my visits up there as though they were yesterday  Nowadays I spend my time doing research on them! And the odd explore or two 

Stanley Royd was the first Pauper Asylum to be opened in Yorkshire. It's doors swung open in 1818 and closed shut for the last time in 1995.

Here's a birds eye view of the Asylum during demo prior to redevelopment....







And how she looks today....






Nice place to live as I see it 






And this is the clock tower that was once flanked by the main entrance and admin buildings. She now stands alone.....






This brings me to the Stephen Beaumont Museum which depicts the story of the Asylum. It holds many artifacts from those dark days. More detailed info here...... http://stanleyroydhospital.pikfu.net/set1635308/ 

Stephen Beaumont was the chairman of the Wakefield area health authority. He was also a fighter pilot in the battle of britain with the 609 sqaudron.

Lets sample some of the museums delights.

The locks from the main gates....






And nurse Firth holds the keys.... 






Some of the restraints used....
















Respirometer....






Some Oxygen may come in useful too....











Lovely preserved Victorian stained glass....






Block stamps....






Sir Hiram Maxim....
He was a long-time sufferer from bronchitis who patented and manufactured a pocket menthol inhaler and a larger "Pipe of Peace" that he claimed could relieve asthma.






The Padded Cell....
















The Morgue body trolley....






And where most of us end up.... The Slab.






This one however came from High Royds Hospital Menston....






And finally! The book aptly named "THE HOUSE"






Which is of special interest as it covers the entire directors from opening to closure. It's a fascinating read, and was co-written by the curator Mr. A.L.Ashworth.... And here's my signed copy of the book by the man himself 






Thanks for looking, and if anyone happens to be passing through Wakefield! Then a visit here is a must 



This was done as a reference report! If it does not comply with forum regs then please feel free to move it. ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 18, 2012)

Cheers for that, I quite enjoyed the post and the link.


----------



## urban phantom (May 18, 2012)

Great report mate thanks


----------



## lilli (May 18, 2012)

Nice to see the High Royds slab got a home


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2012)

Cool. I must pop over. What's the book about then? Is it just about that asylum?


----------



## Silent Hill (May 18, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Cool. I must pop over. What's the book about then? Is it just about that asylum?



The book just about covers everything about the Asylum mate.... Right down to the macabre treatments that were used.

Here's the location link  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&z=15&ll=53.69785,-1.49256&q=53.69785,-1.49256 (Stephen+G+Beaumont+Museum - WF1 3SP)


----------



## Silent Hill (May 18, 2012)

lilli said:


> Nice to see the High Royds slab got a home



Yeah.... It brought a smile to my face when I saw it


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> The book just about covers everything about the Asylum mate



Cheers! I'll try to get a copy I think. Damn! I just looked and it's not available anymore... 

Have you seen a book called, "The Lives They Left Behind" ISBN:-13: 978-1-934137-14-7 ? 

It's about the lives of several former patients of an asylum in America pieced together from the artifacts and documents found in a load of old suitcases discovered in the attic of part of the asylum after it closed. Quite an interesting read.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 19, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Cheers! I'll try to get a copy I think. Damn! I just looked and it's not available anymore...
> 
> Have you seen a book called, "The Lives They Left Behind" ISBN:-13: 978-1-934137-14-7 ?
> 
> It's about the lives of several former patients of an asylum in America pieced together from the artifacts and documents found in a load of old suitcases discovered in the attic of part of the asylum after it closed. Quite an interesting read.



Not seen that book mate.... I will look into it.

The house may be hard to get hold of by the looks of it, but will give you a nudge if one happens to surface


----------



## TeeJF (May 19, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> will give you a nudge if one happens to surface



Cool, thanks! The book I mentioned came through Amazon if I remember correctly.

All the best, 

Martin and Tracy F.


----------



## shane.c (May 19, 2012)

Very good read,


----------

